# USA Police records for a 13a visa



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

A 13a (married to a Philippine citizen) requires a police record from your home country. A friend of mine has no way of getting it. I read on this forum that if one is in the Philippines for 6 months a NBI clearance is all that is needed. Is this true?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

That is correct, if you have been in the Philippines for over 6 months only the NBI clearance is required.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

After 6 months all he needs to do is start routing his 13a Non-Quota Visa through marriage paperwork and that NBI clearance, no need for stateside Police records. I think this can be accomplished online but I'm not sure, maybe someone else can clear that up or your friend can contact the NBI office for that information.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

You can do the NBI paperwork on-line but have to go to Manila to finalize the paperwork. Only main office in Manila can accept the paperwork for expats.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to thank Ram1957 and M.C.A. for their replies. I have passed this info to my disable friend and he will proceed to get the 13A visa, thanks a bundle!


----------

